# Are you an Autoglym or Meguiars person??



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

As the title suggests really, what are people's general views / opinions on these two brands? I've had good results with both personally. Autogloss Rinse is a favourite from Autoglym and Synthetic X-Press (D156) a favourite from Meguiars 👍


----------



## Kai96 (Nov 13, 2015)

Has to be Meg's for me. Tried quite a few Autoglym products and I just haven't been that impressed. I thought the tire shine was rubbish


----------



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

I've not had great results with the instant tyre dressing either! That one is a Megs job for me 😊


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

They do for beginners but there's not a single product from either that I've used where I've not been able to find a better from another brand


----------



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

Yeah that's a fair point, I'm just curious to know which one people would choose between only the two companies


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

If I only had those two brands to choose from it would be a mixture from each.


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Autosmart, better and cheaper


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Only use AG SRP which I still find a great polish.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

AutoGlym professional range user here


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

neither - use other products


----------



## The Rover (May 4, 2012)

I use the Autoglym professional range for my mobile valeting business, but then use a range of other products(including Meguiars) for the Detailing side of my business.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

A bit of both but more Meguiars for me


----------



## Bodarville (Nov 5, 2015)

I use both, not keen on SRP but like EGP, Shampoo conditioner seems OK, Aqua Wax is easy to use too, got HD cleanser, bird dropping wipes and insect remover but not tried them yet.

Got loads of Meguiars and find them all pretty good, wouldn't class myself as a detailer though, just someone that likes a clean and shiny car so ease of use is important, getting SRP off a black car was a pain.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Bodarville said:


> getting SRP off a black car was a pain.


You have to been using too much...SRP is one of the easiest products to use but a very common mistake is using too much making it a pig to get off.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Kimo said:


> They do for beginners


A bit condescending that....funny how many experienced valeters/detailers still prefer to use AutoGlym and/or Meguiars.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

trv8 said:


> A bit condescending that....funny how many experienced valeters/detailers still prefer to use AutoGlym and/or Meguiars.


Valeters do, mainly for the reason that people have heard of the mainstream names

Tbh don't see many detailers using auto glym and if they're using megs then it's usually just the polishes and qd and degreaser rather than the mainstream chemicals


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

I love autoglym stuff. I've spent hundreds of pounds on higher grade detailing products yet last weekend I used autoglym SRP for a change and was blown away. It is a fantastic product that I feel gets looked down upon possibly because you can buy it in halfords. I also like their glass polish and EGP. I topped the SRP with two coats of collonite (sp?) #845 and without any other polishing or prep work my black paint looked dripping wet - needless to say SRP has been moved back up to the front of the shelf!!


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

ed87 said:


> I love autoglym stuff. I've spent hundreds of pounds on higher grade detailing products yet last weekend I used autoglym SRP for a change and was blown away. It is a fantastic product that I feel gets looked down upon possibly because you can buy it in halfords. I also like their glass polish and EGP. I topped the SRP with two coats of collonite (sp?) #845 and without any other polishing or prep work my black paint looked dripping wet - needless to say SRP has been moved back up to the front of the shelf!!


Autoglym is not fashionable, for the reasons you mention. I suspect they are one of the few companies that actually research and develop there own products.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Use autoglym SRP but do prefer megs ultimate polish before a wax.
also like the megs ultimate wax and endurance tyre shine.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Quite happy with autoglym and megs really. Find Ag could do more correcting polishes, and a wax for around £20, to compete with 476, fk1000p etc would be good, or just lower the price of HD wax.


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

Spent the Morning at AG for the Detailingwold open day and was very impressed with products as with others I have been using there products for many years when all I did was clean my car along with turtle wax and any other products available from Halfords. 

Then discovered this website few years ago when looking around and wanting details on machine polishing and opened a whole world of products and brands.

however what has been made obvious is that there can be an element of more expense = better or if you have the latest wax / fallout remover / Clay / polish / glass cleaner it will do a better / easier job. So I think we will all have extra kit that we have bought to try !! 

I found with AG products SRP is great when used correctly giving fantastic results prefer the MEG Endurance tyre gel as I prefer the finish that is not to say that AG version is worse my preference. And because of the website here have added some product and tools that are better and found others that are not.

The one thing that is apparent on here is that you will get MANY different views


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I still run with megs 105/205 great combo but when it runs out i think i will move over to scholl as i use a lot of there kit and i get on well with it. 

so to answer the question in brief, it would be megs


----------



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

All very different responses, but I suppose that's to be expected 👍 It seems that if it were between only the two brands, a mixture works best judging by most people's comments. I've been using a lot of the AG Pro range too myself as I don't regard myself as a detailer, just someone who enjoys a spotless car! In my personal experience I tend to find that with Autoglym Waxes (Aqua Wax and HD Wax) I get a funny oil hologram from the product when using on my black paint - bearing in mind I'm making sure I'm using 5 good quality microfibres to remove the product so I know it's not that - but then I don't have this issue with Meguiars Waxes / Sealents. Having said all that, for everything else I prefer Autoglym (besides the tyre dressing).

I see a lot of professional Valeters in the UK using Autoglym so it inspires me to get great results from their products because I've seen it done.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

if it works for you crack on, this industry has a lot of fashion swings and i found out many moons ago what often was the latest craze wasnt always better than what i already had on the shelf


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Personally I had virtually every AG product under the sun and loved using them I recently moved to a different brand purely because of what was applied to my car and wanting to use 'compatible' products with it.

Had I not got this done I would've more than likely still stuck with autoglym as I personally found them to be rather good. Again though I'm not a Detailer!


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

Can't fault a few of the products from each range really... AG SRP & EGP should be a staple for any new starter IMO.
I also have a good time with AG Aqua Wax and Fast Glass.

Megs NXT Metal Polish is in my kit, along with copious amounts of Last Touch.

There's good products from each brand that will mix in nicely with other products from a wider range of brands.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Have only used AG out of the two and think their products are very good, but would be more than happy to use Meguirs products as they have such a strong reputation.



I agree with the earlier statement that products do go in and out of fashion and some people believe that newer or more expensive automatically = "Better".


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Have long been a Megs fan. While my Arsenal is very varied (everything in my bag from Auto Finesse to Zaino), there have always been a consistent set of Megs products that I still use including (bit not limited to) Endurance Tyre Gel, Ultimate Compound, Ultimate Polish, Ultimate Wash & Wax Anywhere, Scrarch X, Gold Class shampoo.

AutoGlym on the other hand, while the products are not bad, the only one I have ever really liked was SRP, and there are much better filler polishes out there that I have since moved on to.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Meguires for me, used to use Autoglym years ago and although they still hold their own in a very competitive market, I think the competition has caught up.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Meguires for me, used to use Autoglym years ago and although they still hold their own in a very competitive market, I think the competition has caught up.


I think you are right here. Others have just caught up to autoglym and now they are in the backwash of halfords car cleaning essentials. I've always said I'm not loyal to any one brand. It's rediculous the amount of car cleaning manufacturers there are for what I'd call a fairly niche market (most people being happy with a £5 hand car wash)

I first got into detailing after I bought an autoglym set from halfords with some Christmas money I bought many years ago. It came in a nice red kit bag and was a good variety. From then on I was introduced into what good chemicals could do to clean and finish a car. For a long time I was never a very big fan of the tyre shine stuff until i experimented with the application and it came from being a poor performer to a decent one I'd still buy. Here's the snag, I prefer the glossier finish of megs endurance gel.

I've bought plenty of meguiars stuff and still find their quick detailer one of the best. While others love 105 and 205 I've since found other polishes I like. Although 205 will always be a favourite of mine.

I think autosmart get a better reputation than they deserve. Don't get me wrong, price wise is spot on and I've always had fantastic service from my local autosmart franchise. I've found one or two of their products a bit of a let down. I can't say I've had many let downs from meguiars or autoglym. Another good thing is that autosmart do always seem to bring out new products which you don't see as often from autoglym.

I think if you take a bit of each of the 3 brands I've mentioned in my post you'll manage to do a good job if you use the products correctly. At the same time, what ever products used can still not be effective in the wrong hands. I'm ot bragging but I often relate to my neighbour washing his car with all sorts. He makes a right mess of it yet he wonders why mine/ wifes etc always looks so good.


----------



## stu324 (Apr 12, 2007)

For me there is probably only a few autoglym products that I'd use regularly. I find I use a lot more megs so for that reason I'd say megs.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Easily Meguiars for me. 

The pro line has some of the best products in the world, and the consumer line products are all very easy to use and just work!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Megs all the way,a huge products line,theres some good products that every detailer can use.


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Both brands have products that i like to use but then im not a snob & just use what works for me.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I use both, but use more Autoglym. Whatever the need necessitates really.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

I use a mix of both too, although I have more AG kit than Megs, I cant think why people use anything else like for like, just because a product is more expensive doesn't mean it's any better.

I'm probably going to get flamed for this, but I sometimes feel there is a touch of snobbery with some detailing products.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm a meguiars person but use the off autoglym stuff.


----------



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

It would seem Megs is the most favoured brand here. I like the idea of mixing products from both brands, sometimes I can be a bit of a stick for 'sticking with the same brand' kind of thing! OCD!!


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

use both Megs & Autoglym,easy to use and they produce the finish i require before either sealing or waxing.


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

ronwash said:


> Megs all the way,a huge products line,theres some good products that every detailer can use.


And easily available, you can just pop out and pick up what ever you need, everybody has a Halfrauds near by.


----------



## Ben108 (Jul 26, 2014)

I personally love AG products, although as and when they run out, I'll be replacing with Auto Finesse or AutoSmart products


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

I use both brands but admit a preference for meguiars especially m105 and m205 combo.


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

When i first started car cleaning it was autoglym, moved onto megs. Now i just use stuff that works, no specific brand


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Adding to Earlier Reply*

Was sitting in bed with a c**p cold and decided to work out what products I have from both companies.

AUTOGLYM

SRP used all mine so this from visit 
EGP have this very underrated use on family cars 
HEADLIGHT RESTORATION from Visit not needed yet !!! 
BODY WORK SHAMPOO from Visit great have used and like but using D114 rinseless wash 
High Tech Microfibre Drying Towel from visit
RAPID RENOVATOR Kit from Visit Going to try this in spring

MEGUIARS

D115 Bought after using Ultimate Wash and Wax 
D114 Bought and using as a rinseless wash prefer this to D115 
M105 Used great polish
M205 Used Great Polish
D300 MF Cutting Compound to replace M105 and doesn't dust as much
D301 MF finishing/ Wax to replace M205 as used up 
MF cutting discs 
MF finishing discs 
Endurance Tyre Gel nearly finished got to get more

Didn't want to add all the other kit I have from other companies!!! :lol:


----------



## cdmalpass (Jul 31, 2011)

mainly autoglym for me but only because its readily available. im quite impressed with chemical guys range.


----------



## sgllan89 (Apr 7, 2014)

between those 2 i prefer autoglym but then again ive only really ever tried the "mainstream" maguires stuff.

however autosmart and poorboys are my go to really


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

i use more megs than AG so for that reason they get my vote as said by other along the thread loads better out there tbh though


----------



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your input! I suppose it's interesting to hear what people choose for what reasons when comparing two similar brands in the mainstream world.


----------



## STRicky (Jun 29, 2014)

got into detailing with meguiars and still use a few of their products as not yet found anything better for some instances, e.g. ultimate compound, endurance tyre gel, never been into autoglym as always found meg's to be more pleasant to work with. everyones different i suppose...


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

Tbh I don't rate either of them anymore. Used to be great for me years ago when I was just a quick wash fella but now I can't even see myself popping to halfrauds for some. 

For me the AG SRP is way to dusty, Megs Tyre Gel leaves sling everywhere (AF Satin has cured my problem of no sling no more) and the rest of products don't seem to be very good for price.

Autoglym HD Wax is over priced considering the other options out there. Never do a fallout remover, Autoglym Tar Remover is nothing compared to Tardis and both glass cleaners from both manufactures are beaten hands down by Stoners Invisible Glass. These are just a few products to name a few that I personally feel are beaten by other brands out there. I can't name one product that isn't bettered by someone else for comparable price.

Ultimately though it's down to preference and if people enjoy using whatever products they use then that's there opinion.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

potter88 said:


> Tbh I don't rate either of them anymore. Used to be great for me years ago when I was just a quick wash fella but now I can't even see myself popping to halfrauds for some.
> 
> For me the AG SRP is way to dusty, Megs Tyre Gel leaves sling everywhere (AF Satin has cured my problem of no sling no more) and the rest of products don't seem to be very good for price.
> 
> ...


I disagree with HD Wax being too expensive, you can pick it up for around £30 if you look around. I think it's very well priced. If you find SRP to be dusty then that's user error, not the product. They do sell a Fallout Remover in their Professional range. It doesn't bleed like others do, but it is a lot cheaper then the ones that do :thumb:


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Kimo said:


> They do for beginners but there's not a single product from either that I've used where I've not been able to find a better from another brand


^^^^^^^^^^^This, maybe not beginners especially though.

I think Autoglym are so successful and well regarded because they are so well known, its a triumph of branding and of getting their products in front of people that wouldn't normally shop for higher quality car care. They have the mainstream vote if you will. Meguiars obviously have a rich history in the industry but they are now taking a leaf from AG's book and getting their products in front of new customers by selling through Halfords etc. Increased exposure equals increased sales.

I am certainly not saying that either of them make poor products because they don't, but there are often better alternatives IF you are willing to search for them. This is where Meg's and AG score big, not only because they are more accessible to the man on the (high) street, but because they have built their reputations based on those convenience sales, usually where their competition is relatively poor or even non-existent, so they gain the perception of being high quality brands.

Let me give you an example. A hand car wash opened up by us about 6 months ago, prime site opposite a large Tesco Extra, and I have no idea what the place is callled but I do know that they use 'Autoglym trained staff' because its plastered all over the place, seriously, every sign for a hundred yards either side of it. Now I know that this just means that they have paid £125 for one or more of their staff to do a 2 day theory course with AG and that it basically means sweet Fanny Adams. To the uninitiated Mr Joe Vectra and Mrs Juke with 2 kids in the back, it means that this car wash is much better than the other car wash 200 yards down the road because they use Autoglym trained staff and by extension they must also use Autoglym products (bad assumption, they don't) and Autoglym is a (perceived) quality brand. If that car wash had something like Zaino written on it, or Dodo Juice, 90% of people wouldn't even give it a second look. Actually, the AG wash is usually empty and the one 200 yards away is always full, and both use long handled wash brushes!

I've used both companies product's, good and bad, but mostly good. I like AG shampoo for quick maintenance washes and I'm currently using Endurance on my tyres, but I hate SRP because it pretends to be a polish but its not, if it was called Super Shiny Swirl Hider I'd buy buckets of it and I hate that Megs staunchly refuses to sell metric quantities, just give me 500ml instead of 473, but if either of them makes the best product for the job that I want to do, at the right price, then I'll buy it no matter what name is on the bottle, its just that that name isn't usually Autoglym or Meguiars


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I use AG for general stuff like glass cleaner and tar remover because it's a PITA trying to find anything else in the 'detailing vacuum' that is Australia - unless of course you like spending 50 quid on a single bottle of Tardis etc. I find them OK. I've used a lot of Meg's stuff - waxes, sealants, shampoo, tyre gel, trim dressings etc. and have the same comment on all of it - very bling but doesn't last. Endurance slings off before you get to the end of the road and the trim dressing disappears as soon as it rains. The only product I like is their Gold Glass shampoo and interior trim dressing but even that is a little too shiny for my liking. If I had to choose, it would be AG.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

I use a mix of both. SRP, Bumper Trim, and Megs Endurance.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

I use a couple of things from Meguiars, but most of my stuff is Autoglym. Started buying from their pro range now as it works out a lot cheaper


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Well I've never used Megs 105 and 205. Just bought some so looking forward to testing that out. 

I do like AG SRP and EGP but it's been a fair while since I've used them.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

would have to be megs for me


----------



## QPRsteve (Mar 4, 2013)

Got loads of both


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

I think both companies get a lot of mileage from being available in Halfords, and to be honest most of the stuff I get is from there.

Why?

Because I am familiar with it, and don't mind the occasional punt on more fashionable products, but I cannot afford to waste money on stuff that might not work (for me).

In short I use both AG and Megs products.
I've found what works for me and stick to it.

An added bonus is the 3 for 2 offer at the moment which saw me getting what I needed, but also took a "risk" on getting a different Megs wax, it was twice the price of the stuff I normally get, but affordable because of the offer.


----------



## NateQ (May 3, 2015)

When I first started detailing I brought mostly autoglym but over time I have found that Megs offers better products. I can't think of any AG product that I have used and thought I couldn't find better elsewhere.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

I think it is also down to technique.

Use a good product badly and you get poor results.

Learning on products from Halfords may give you a false impression of them. As your technique improves you may also venture further afield for your products and that coinciding with an improvement of technique may lead you think the alternative products are "better".


Hope that made sense.


----------



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

SNAKEBITE said:


> I think it is also down to technique.
> 
> Use a good product badly and you get poor results.
> 
> ...


Yes! I think that holds quite true...


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Used a lot of AG products over the years and had no problems with the majority of them. SRP and EGP were both my first choice for a lot of years. Not a fan of the HD cleanser or the glass polish but the fast glass is a nice easy product to use. The vinyl and rubber care is a good one too. The plastic conditioner I find is too greasy. The tyre dressing is I found was not that great either. I have used quite a selection of megs products but didn't really like them. I have since moved away from the AG stable but this is purely because I fancied a change of products and nothing to do with their performance. But to answer the question I would pick AG over megs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## christopherquin (Apr 12, 2016)

Definitely a megs user here


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

I started off detailing with Autoglym because it was easy to get in Halfords. Tried out a few Meguiars products, some I got on with some I didn't. Still have a set of Autoglym products for the odd valet I do on friends and family cars.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Due to using megs polish I'd go for them but have a few autoglym product in my collection.


----------



## marco1980 (Mar 10, 2016)

Used to be 100% Autoglym products but found moving to other products from Meguiars just seem to work better for me.
Still have SRP,Glass polish,Odour Eliminator,HD wax .
:thumb:


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

One is a marketing company and the other isn't as good as they used to be.


----------

